# Allentown PA Show Purchases



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Went to the allentown PA as I always do twice a year. This time went on Sunday (it's a two-day show). Although there was lots to be had if my pockets were deep enough, I didn't buy a much to expand my collection. I did go there with a couple of items in mind if I could find them. I picked up a couple more 1-1/2B trannies for $5 each - both have intact control handles. I may have as many of these as Flyernut has of aluminum streamliner coaches. These will eventually become the control power for the grandchildren's train sets when I get my big butt in gear to make those. I also picked up a wheel-puller that I kept putting off for so long due to the cost of them. This one was fairly cheap but I'm sure it would do the job when the time comes. I do not have the quartering gages though so I better not pull any yet. I also got a 1953 red-painted #630 caboose with the American Flyer Lines graphic. Since these are hard to find, I just wanted one in my collection. Paid way more than worth but it is in excellent shape.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Even if you walked away with nothing, did you enjoy yourself?
That is all the counts. :smokin:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

big ed said:


> even if you walked away with nothing, did you enjoy yourself?
> That is all the counts. :smokin:


yep!!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Went to the allentown PA as I always do twice a year. This time went on Sunday (it's a two-day show). Although there was lots to be had if my pockets were deep enough, I didn't buy a much to expand my collection. I did go there with a couple of items in mind if I could find them. I picked up a couple more 1-1/2B trannies for $5 each - both have intact control handles. I may have as many of these as Flyernut has of aluminum streamliner coaches. These will eventually become the control power for the grandchildren's train sets when I get my big butt in gear to make those. I also picked up a wheel-puller that I kept putting off for so long due to the cost of them. This one was fairly cheap but I'm sure it would do the job when the time comes. I do not have the quartering gages though so I better not pull any yet. I also got a 1953 red-painted #630 caboose with the American Flyer Lines graphic. Since these are hard to find, I just wanted one in my collection. Paid way more than worth but it is in excellent shape.


I have several 8B's that I'm saving for the grandchildren sets I'm going to make up one day.Quartering on a Atlantic is easy, once you get the hang of it. Those gauges are way too expensive.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyernut said:


> yep!!


I wonder why when you quoted me the first letter is not capitalized in the quote?
You can see I capped it when I wrote it?

It capitalized the other quote that you put next? 

I think this site has a mind of it's own sometimes.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

big ed said:


> I wonder why when you quoted me the first letter is not capitalized in the quote?
> You can see I capped it when I wrote it?
> 
> It capitalized the other quote that you put next?
> ...


I think maybe I forgot to capitalize it,lol... I've been playing Parcheesi with my younger son and d-i-l, and I'm still not thinking right,lol.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyernut said:


> I think maybe I forgot to capitalize it,lol... I've been playing Parcheesi with my younger son and d-i-l, and I'm still not thinking right,lol.



It is not you all you did was hit the quote button. :dunno:
It is the site it needs an exorcism. :laugh:


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah Ed, I had fun looking at everything that's out there. But my legs and feet were hurting by the end of the day and I needed some liquid refreshment to take the edge off when I got home.

I sometimes think the site is possessed -- everyone seems to have the ability to post photos right in the body of the posting -- I still can't get the hang of that but I keep trying. Some day.....


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

So I'm curious Flyernut, how would you quarter an Atlantic without the gage? Would you use the drive linkages as your "gage" so to speak? You would need to have one side just under 90 degrees opposite of the other side before pressing on the next set of wheels, would you not?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> So I'm curious Flyernut, how would you quarter an Atlantic without the gage? Would you use the drive linkages as your "gage" so to speak? You would need to have one side just under 90 degrees opposite of the other side before pressing on the next set of wheels, would you not?


Of course, you're right. I know the correct angle is something like 86 or 87 degrees,(forgot which was right), but the atlantics will run just fine at 90 degrees. I just eyeball it, without linkages, but I imagine it would be easier with the connecting rod on. You can use tape to hold the wheels on one side with the threaded holes at the bottom, and then eyeball the opposite side 90 degrees.I figure if I'm less than 90 degrees, ok, but more than 90, I try again.I haven't had any of my atlantics back to the one dealer I use for quartering, only the occasional 6 wheel drive engines..


----------

